# Should I return my device?



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys, so after long waiting from the hour you could preorder till today, I have my Nexus 7 16gb! Whooh! One problem thuogh, and after research, I'm not alone. I have the issue with the glass being raised about 1mm off the center of the left side, a lot of people have reported it, and a lot of people have said if you hold the glass down while the device is warm for around 10 minutes it's been working pretty well, I did that and for the last few minutes it has been working, I'll keep doing more testing however. My question is, if a week from now (approximately when my case, which covers the bezel will arrive) it is still holding, should I get a return? I plan to always keep the case on so could it progress and get worse to affect usability or would I never know if it let go of it's hold? What do you guys think I should do? I'm trying to get answers I can without having to contact Google because it's such a pain getting through to somebody, how long is the standard warranty?

Here's another thing to consider. When I preordered my first Nexus, something didn't feel right, so on the 5th I called google to make sure everything was alright, and after 2 1/2 hours on hold I was told there was no order for a N7 on my account, so I made a new order. (They told me I could just return one if I got two so no big deal) My first order did go through and that's what I got today, but my other will show up sometime this week, so here's my question on that. I know I can get a refund if it's unopened, but what if it's opened? What I was thinking is I open it up, use them both for a few more days. (3 or 4, just to make sure everything is working) and if for example my second one is perfect I'd return the first, but with Google's return policy, would that work? Can I return a device (in perfect condition) in for example let's say under 30 days to be safe and get a full refund? I mean, if they're both defective I'll return the other for a refund and one for a replacement but you guys know what I'm saying, hopefully it's not too confusing. I'm just not too sure what to do and I don't want to open up my new one unless I know I can still return it.

Also, if I were to end up just returning the new one and getting this one replaced, would they make me send this one in, then get a new one after they get it or they send me a new one, then I send it back and like with amazon if I don't send it back within a certain time they jsut charge me for it.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Hey guys, so after long waiting from the hour you could preorder till today, I have my Nexus 7 16gb! Whooh! One problem thuogh, and after research, I'm not alone. I have the issue with the glass being raised about 1mm off the center of the left side, a lot of people have reported it, and a lot of people have said if you hold the glass down while the device is warm for around 10 minutes it's been working pretty well, I did that and for the last few minutes it has been working, I'll keep doing more testing however. My question is, if a week from now (approximately when my case, which covers the bezel will arrive) it is still holding, should I get a return? I plan to always keep the case on so could it progress and get worse to affect usability or would I never know if it let go of it's hold? What do you guys think I should do? I'm trying to get answers I can without having to contact Google because it's such a pain getting through to somebody, how long is the standard warranty?
> 
> Here's another thing to consider. When I preordered my first Nexus, something didn't feel right, so on the 5th I called google to make sure everything was alright, and after 2 1/2 hours on hold I was told there was no order for a N7 on my account, so I made a new order. (They told me I could just return one if I got two so no big deal) My first order did go through and that's what I got today, but my other will show up sometime this week, so here's my question on that. I know I can get a refund if it's unopened, but what if it's opened? What I was thinking is I open it up, use them both for a few more days. (3 or 4, just to make sure everything is working) and if for example my second one is perfect I'd return the first, but with Google's return policy, would that work? Can I return a device (in perfect condition) in for example let's say under 30 days to be safe and get a full refund? I mean, if they're both defective I'll return the other for a refund and one for a replacement but you guys know what I'm saying, hopefully it's not too confusing. I'm just not too sure what to do and I don't want to open up my new one unless I know I can still return it.
> 
> ...


You send it they either fix it or replace it. You have a 12 month warranty. You would be without the N7 for 2 weeks about.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure about refunding the 2nd one but I'd for sure tell them to replace the one with the raised screen.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not sure about refunding the 2nd one but I'd for sure tell them to replace the one with the raised screen.


You can return an opened in new condition withing 15 days but there's also a 15% restocking fee.


----------



## hajabooja (Jul 9, 2011)

I also have the raised screen. I noticed it when I was scrolling up on the left side, I heard a funny noise. I'm gonna give it a couple of days and go from there. I may go back to Game Stop and see if they have any to exchange it with, otherwise I'll hit up Google. I'm glad you posted this.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

But guys, doesn't this seem like my best bet? I get the new one, I try it out. If it's good, I keep it and return my other defective one, I tell them I just don't want to deal with it anymore and get a refund. But I'm actually gonna call Google tomorrow and explain the whole situation to a rep and ask for a subjective opinion on it. Basically I'm gonna say I want to work it out so at no point am I without an N7. I waited to long, I'm gonna have one.







I'll deal with the screen until I get a replacement, even someone weird like me can deal wtih that, I just want a Nexus. When I was talking to a google rep before they were extremely nice, subjective, and helpful. I'll wait again tomorrow. I'm hoping they'll just like send me a replacement, let me compare them for a few days (like I said, 3 or 4) then send one back. That's a perfect scenario to me, just how Amazon does it. Even the 2 or 3 weeks it would take to get one since they're backordered a bit, I can deal with it until then, I just want to make sure it's dealt with, period.


----------



## crhopkins (Jul 18, 2012)

I also have a slightly raised up screen on the left. K was trying to convince myself it wasn't am issue. Too bad :-(


----------

